# I need new tires!



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I need new tires on my 05 alot sooner than i thought, I just bought the car 3 months ago and i was washing it and i rubbed my hand on the inside of all my tires and notice they are slick on the inside edge, they look good from where you can see on the outside but all are worn on the inside.
I have pretty much decided on getting the Nitto 555's as replacements for the price and all around performance of the tire. I just have one question about the size. I found the tires for sale on discounttiredirect.com for $136/tire for the 235/40zr18 91w or $140/tire for the 235/40zr18 93w. What does the 91w or 93w mean?? I need to know so i dont order the wrong tire. Thanks for any info! And if you have any more recomendations on tires i would like to hear them Thanks!


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

ok i got it. It is the load rating, i dont know how it works but i guess i will get the 93w. I guess it handles more load.


----------



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

I use to have a couple 245 40 18 nitto 555's on the rear and they seemed to have pretty good traction, in my opinion.
The same thing is happening on my 06' with the inside of the tread wearing fast, like a toe issue. Is this typical on these cars?
Anyone know how adjustable the rear end is?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

my driver side rear blew out last night. The sidewall on the inside seperated from the top part of the tire all the way around. It is like there is a negative camber problem or something... all the tires(tread) are worn on the inside and they all look similar. Its like the car is putting too much weight on the inside of the tire and after 30000 miles they are giving out. I am going to get a four wheel alignment after i get my new tires put on and im gonna see what specs they call for it and see if they can set it more toward 0 degrees. Just for the heck of it I checked for the strut rub problem that some of the 04 cars had issues with to make sure that maybe the previous owner hadnt rotated the tires and maybe had a rub problem but i saw no evidence of a rubbing problem and there was no sidewall damage to any of the tires. I believe that there is an alignment problem and the tires that are on the car are overloaded causing blowouts.


----------

